# SportDog Owners



## Scott Cmelik (Dec 15, 2004)

Okay guys I need you to do me a favor, look at the back of your transmitters and if you have the numbers ST101-S please answer a question for me. I just recieved my replacement transmitter and this is the one that they sent me, now I use to have the transmitter for the SD 1200 which had a big yellow nick button and then a black continuous button and 8 levels of stimulation. This new transmitter has two black buttons (I am assuming momentary and continuous) it also has a toggle switch on the top of the reciever. For those of you own this collar please help me out here cause i didn't understand the lady I talked to at sportdog and I don't know which collar it goes to look on the site.

First what does the toggle switch do? Is it to switch from momentary to continuous stimulation?

Second...which button is continuous and which button is momentary.

Third when I was looking the website I noticed that the SportDog 1200 which was the original collar I owned is the only collar that doesn't have 16 levels of stimulation. The collar has a dial that only goes up to 8 how do I get the other 8 levels?

Please I am only a college student and I don't understand fancy talk so please keep it dumbed down so I can understand it .

Thanks
Scott


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh be a man. Strap that collar on your leg and start pushing buttons. You'll figure it out.  

Sorry no legitimate help but I am bored. 

Brian


----------



## Scott Cmelik (Dec 15, 2004)

brian breuer said:


> Oh be a man. Strap that collar on your leg and start pushing buttons. You'll figure it out.
> 
> Sorry no legitimate help but I am bored.
> 
> Brian



you know that will more than likely end up happening but there is NO WAY I am strapping that thing to my leg....but I have a roomate that would do it no problem :lol: :lol:


----------



## richroux (Jan 6, 2003)

Newlabguy, 
Sounds like you may have had the same Sportdog mixup that I had a year ago when mine went south and sent in for repair. They chose to replace, but they sent out the wrong transmitter, the one for the SD 2400 (I think). If it's bigger, like T-T, that's probably it. At any rate, give Sportdog a call and I bet you'll get squared away with nothing but a little more lost time.


----------



## Scott Cmelik (Dec 15, 2004)

richroux said:


> Newlabguy,
> Sounds like you may have had the same Sportdog mixup that I had a year ago when mine went south and sent in for repair. They chose to replace, but they sent out the wrong transmitter, the one for the SD 2400 (I think). If it's bigger, like T-T, that's probably it. At any rate, give Sportdog a call and I bet you'll get squared away with nothing but a little more lost time.



Rich
They sent me the correct transmitter. The one that I had previously and lost (which is why I had to get a new one) was not waterproof, and well be a serious duck hunter I do not own anything that isn't waterproof. So when I called them about replacing the transmitter I asked if I could get a waterproof one, I didn't particularly care which one is was as long as it was compatiable with my collar and was waterproof.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

The transmitter you describe is for the SD-2400. The two black buttons are:

Bottom--low

Top--medium

Both together--high

The toggle switch is for continuous and momentary and shoud be marked for such.

The transmitter has a dial marked 1-10 for levels of stimulation. Lots of choices--you can do the math. If it works with your collar,GREAT!! You will probably have to call to have them tell you the procedure for programming the transmitter to align with the collar.

Dan Rice


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

*Collar*

Programing is simple. Just hold the on button for the collar as the light stays lit for about five seconds while you are holding the button. Then when it goes off press any button on your transmitter. This should program the collar to that trans. 

Is your transmitter a small one with a toggle or a tube type? The directions above are for the tube type. 

I sure wish Tritronics would make their collars programable and offer the same warranty as Sportdog. I have been using Sportdog for over two years and like the service. I have a friend that has gone through a Tritronics Pro 200 and Pro 200 G2 and is now on the Pro 500 G2. His first one died and it was going to cost him over $200 to get it fixed. Upgraded to new G2 used twice and had to send back, he loves his new one but it took forever to get it straightened out.


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

If the transmitter has only 8 levels of stim, it's probably a 1800 or 2000 instead of a 2400. Both are waterproof wheras the 2400 transmitter is not. The toggle switch on those is to switch back and forth between two collars. Program it like 4dawgs said, I think the default programming is continuous on the top button and momentary on the bottom.


----------



## birdy1646 (Aug 24, 2005)

Jaybird said:


> If the transmitter has only 8 levels of stim, it's probably a 1800 or 2000 instead of a 2400. Both are waterproof wheras the 2400 transmitter is not. The toggle switch on those is to switch back and forth between two collars. Program it like 4dawgs said, I think the default programming is continuous on the top button and momentary on the bottom.


Here's the manual for your unit in PDF format. It lists all the different program modes you can use. 

http://www.sportdogbrand.com/afterthesale.html

Jaybird is correct. I'm looking at my Sportdog 1800 which is also marked ST101-S on the back. The transmitter is black with 2 black buttons, and a toggle switch, all on a yellow colored plate. The toggle switch is for use for 2 dogs. However, you can program this thing any way you want.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

I have the 1800 with an ST-101S transmitter.

The way I have mine set is:

Top button with the little bump on it>>>>>CONTINUOUS

bottom smoother button>>>>>>>>NICK

Toggle switch>>>>>Activates one of the 2 collars I have. UP for the "Orange" collar. DOWN for the "Black" collar.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

IS it yellow and Black? Or tubular and Black?


The 2400 isn't waterproof (Tubular and Black) but the 1800 (Black and yellow) is waterproof. It also can have the modes changed to make the buttons do several different things.


Cray


----------



## birdy1646 (Aug 24, 2005)

brian breuer said:


> Oh be a man. Strap that collar on your leg and start pushing buttons. You'll figure it out.  Brian


Actually, I didn't feel like reading the manual, and so I did put it on my arm to figure out which button delivered nick, and which delivered continuous.

I'm sure many of you did do it that way? I couldn't be THAT wierd......


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Actually I nicked myself twice today with my collar. I had swapped it out to a buddy while we were pheasant hunting (because his Sportdog collar wasn't working). When we swapped back I just had to check that he didn't give me his other TT collar and not mine. So not satisfied with the first nick I felt (duh!!) I upped the level and did it again. Felt kinda dumb doing twice ! 

So see you're aren't that WEIRD ! Or does that mean we both are....?


----------



## Scott Cmelik (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone....Birdy that is exactly what I needed. I didn't realize that they had the manuals online (I guess I am lazy or I would have found it.) Thanks all.


----------

